# Συναυλία "Keys of Change" στον Παρνασσό 8/1/14, Πάνος Καράν-Ζαχαρίας Ταρπάγκος



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2014)

*ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΑΡΝΑΣΣΟΣ*
*«Ιστορίες από τη Φουκουσίμα»*

Φιλανθρωπική συναυλία
για ενίσχυση των δραστηριοτήτων
του «Keys of Change» στην Ιαπωνία

*Τετάρτη 8 Ιανουαρίου 2014*
Ώρα: 20.00​Ο Έλληνας πιανίστας *Πάνος Καράν*, με βάση το Λονδίνο, δημιούργησε το 2011 το *«Keys of Change»*(www.keysofchange.org), μία πλατφόρμα ιδεών και πράξης για ανθρώπους με διάθεση προσφοράς και κοινό άξονα τη μουσική. Ήδη, το «Κeys of Change» έχει ταξιδέψει στον Αμαζόνιο, στη Σιέρα Λεόνε, στην Ουγκάντα, την Ιαπωνία και την Ινδία, την Ελλάδα (σε ειδικές κοινωνικές ομάδες όπως σε γηροκομεία, ορφανοτροφεία, και σε ομάδες απεξάρτησης) με τον *Πάνο Καράν*, τον *Ζαχαρία Ταρπάγκο *και τους συνεργάτες τους για να προσφέρουν χαρά και να ενώνουν τους ανθρώπους, αλλά και να τιμούν το όνομα της Ελλάδας στο εξωτερικό. Τέσσερα από τα πρότζεκτ ήταν στην Ιαπωνία, στη Φουκουσίμα, μετά τον σεισμό, το τσουνάμι και το πυρηνικό ατύχημα. Έφεραν την κλασική μουσική σε εκατοντάδες επιζώντες σε καταυλισμούς και προσωρινά καταλύματα και μοιράστηκαν το μήνυμα «Ο κόσμος δεν έχει ξεχάσει». Στα δύο από τα τέσσερα αυτά πρότζεκτ ο *Πάνος Καράν* μαζί με τον φλαουτίστα *Ζαχαρία Ταρπάγκο* πήγαν στην ταλαιπωρημένη περιοχή για να παίξουν μουσική για μαθητές, και μαζί με τους μαθητές, καταφέρνοντας να ενώσουν 300 μαθητές στη σκηνή σε συναυλιακές δραστηριότητες με απαιτητικό πρόγραμμα (5ο Κοντσέρτο του Μπετόβεν για πιάνο, 2ο Κοντσέρτο για πιάνο του Ραχμάνινοφ).
Στις 2 Απριλίου του 2014 το "*Keys of Change*" μαζί με *τριάντα μαθητές από την Fukushima* θα ενωθούν σε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες σκηνές παγκοσμίως. Την σκηνή του *Queen Elizabeth Hall*, στο Southbank Centre του Λονδίνου.
Η συναυλία *στις 8 Ιανουαρίου 2014* στην αίθουσα του *Φιλολογικού Συλλόγου «Παρνασσός»* γίνεται για την παρουσίαση στο ελληνικό κοινό της δράσης του οργανισμού “*Keys of Change*” με παρουσίαση αντιπροσωπευτικού φωτογραφικού υλικού και βίντεο που συλλέχθηκε από όλα τα ταξίδια ανά τον κόσμο και δείχνει ζωντανά την δύναμη που έχει η μουσική να επικοινωνήσει μηνύματα, διαθέσεις και προθέσεις χωρίς την ανάγκη κάποιας λεκτικής μορφής επικοινωνίας σε ανθρώπους με τόσο διαφορετικές πολιτισμικές και κοινωνικές καταβολές. Μέρος του υλικού παρουσιάστηκε επίσης στα πλαίσια του “TedX Athens” το 2013. *Η συναυλία αυτή έχει επίσης τον χαρακτήρα της οικονομικής υποστήριξης των δράσεων ανά τον κόσμο του οργανισμού που κινείται αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενος και καταφέρνει τελικά να φέρει εις πέρας μεγάλες γεωγραφικά και από άποψη εξόδων αποστολές. Η τελευταία πρόκληση είναι αυτή της ένωσης 30 μαθητών από την Φουκουσίμα στο Queen Elizabeth Hall στο Λονδίνο.*
*
Πρόγραμμα Συναυλίας:
*


J.S.Bach/Liszt "Prelude and Fugue in A minor"
Fazil Say "Black Earth"
F.Chopin "Nocturne in E minor" Op. Posth.,"Waltz in E minor" Op. Posth.
F. Chopin "Barcarolle" Op. 60
F. Liszt "Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6"
Διάλειμμα

G.P.Telemann "Fantasy No 12" for solo flute
F.Schubert "Introduction and Variations, D.802" for flute and piano
​

*Τετάρτη 8 Ιανουαρίου 2014*
Ώρα: 20.00
ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΣΥΝΑΥΛΙΩΝ
ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ ΠΑΡΝΑΣΣΟΣ
Πλατεία Αγ. Γεωργίου Καρύτση 8,
10561 Αθήνα

*Τιμές εισιτηρίων:* 12€, 10€ και 5€ (φοιτητές, άνεργοι, πολύτεκνοι, ΑΜΕΑ)
*Διοργάνωση:* ARTE ATENE
Αγορά εισιτηρίων online: http://www.ticketservices.gr/el/events/?eventid=996

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ενισχύσει το πρότζεκτ "Φουκουσίμα" μέσω crowd-funding στο Kickstarter, έστω και με ένα πολύ μικρό ποσό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ενισχύσει το πρότζεκτ "Φουκουσίμα" μέσω crowd-funding στο Kickstarter, έστω και με ένα πολύ μικρό ποσό.



Bump για την εκδήλωση στον Παρνασσό, αλλά και για το crowd funding στο Kickstarter:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...h-sinfonietta-music-from-fukushima-i?ref=live

Πήγα για να δώσω τον οβολό μου και βλέπω:

£4,629
pledged of £5,000 goal
8 hours to go
This project will only be funded if at least £5,000 is pledged by Wednesday Jan 8, 2:26pm EST. 

Oh boy...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

*Yes!*



62
Backers
£5,114
pledged of £5,000 goal
3
hours to go


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2014)

Η κριτική που δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα στην Καθημερινή.

*Δίνοντας ελπίδα μέσα από τη μουσική*
Του Νίκου Α. Δοντά
Ο Ελληνας πιανίστας Πάνος Καράν δεν αρκείται να προσφέρει στιγμές απόλαυσης σε ένα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο φιλόμουσο κοινό. Το 2011 δημιούργησε το «Keys of change», μία «πλατφόρμα ιδεών για ανθρώπους με διάθεση προσφοράς». Με συναδέλφους και συνεργάτες έχει ήδη ταξιδέψει σε περιοχές του πλανήτη που έχουν πληγεί από κάθε είδους δεινά, από τον Αμαζόνιο και τη Σιέρα Λεόνε έως την Ιαπωνία, παίζοντας μουσική για κάθε είδους κοινωνικές ομάδες, σε γηροκομεία, ορφανοτροφεία, ομάδες απεξάρτησης.
Ο Καράν επιδιώκει την ευαισθητοποίηση και εμπλοκή όλο και περισσότερων. Στις 8 Ιανουαρίου εμφανίστηκε στην αίθουσα του Φιλολογικού Συλλόγου Παρνασσός μαζί με τον φλαουτίστα Ζαχαρία Ταρπάγκο, δίνοντας κοινό ρεσιτάλ για την ενίσχυση των σκοπών του. Ο Καράν απέδειξε στην πράξη ότι κατανοεί το περιεχόμενο των μουσικών έργων που ερμήνευσε και ότι χειρίζεται τα εκφραστικά του μέσα όσο χρειάζεται καλά προκειμένου να επικοινωνήσει στο ακροατήριό του αυτό που επιθυμεί. Διαθέτει ήχο στιβαρό και στρογγυλό και ελέγχει άριστα τη δυναμική, μέσα από την οποία αρθρώνει τις υποενότητες του εκάστοτε μουσικού κομματιού, δίνοντας σε καθένα τον ξεχωριστό του χαρακτήρα.
Ξεκίνησε φανερώνοντας το εύρος των δυνατοτήτων του μέσα από το έργο Πρελούδιο και φούγκα σε λα ελάσσονα του Γιόχαν Σεμπάστιαν Μπαχ, στη μεταγραφή του από τον Φραντς Λιστ. Συνέχισε με τη συναρπαστική «Μαύρη γη» του Φάζιλ Σάι, όπου δεν είχε να ζηλέψει τίποτε από την ερμηνεία του Τούρκου πιανίστα και συνθέτη, ο οποίος είχε παίξει το έργο εκτός προγράμματος στο Ηρώδειο το 2008.
Ακολούθησαν τρία έργα του Σοπέν, Νυκτερινό σε μι ελάσσονα, Βαλς σε μι ελάσσονα και Βαρκαρόλα, έργο 60, όπου χάρη σε ένα στιβαρό αριστερό χέρι, το οποίο έδινε γήινη διάσταση στη μουσική, ο Καράν πήρε αποστάσεις από προσεγγίσεις «σαλονιού». Η έκτη Ουγγρική ραψωδία του Λιστ τού έδωσε την ευκαιρία να αντιπαραθέσει το επικό, το λυρικό, το ανάλαφρα χορευτικό και, φυσικά, το δεξιοτεχνικό στοιχείο.
Το δεύτερο μέρος ξεκίνησε με τη Φαντασία αρ. 12 για σόλο φλάουτο του Τέλεμαν, την οποία απέδωσε ο Ταρπάγκος, ενώ οι δύο μαζί ολοκλήρωσαν το πρόγραμμα με την «Εισαγωγή και παραλλαγές» (D. 802) για πιάνο και φλάουτο του Σούμπερτ: μια ερμηνεία ποιητική, με ψυχή.​


----------

